# Left eye dominant in a right handed shooter.



## roostman

My son who has been Pheasant and deer hunting for the last three years has decided to take up Bow hunting, over the last three years I have noticed when he shots his shotgun he struggled throwing it up to his shoulder and getting a fast bead on pheasants and looked somewhat awkward doing it. Well since he just got a bow him and his hunting buddy go over to Gander and shoot. I was told by my son and his buddy that my son shoots right handed and shoots with his left eye through the sight peep. I have heard that this is very difficult to do and he should be shooting with his left hand. I have heard that a eye patch could help, Is any one familar with this and do you have any suggestions. Thanks for any comments.


----------



## NDTerminator

The best solution to cross dominant eyes is to learn to shoot with the strong eye side hand.

My son is cross dominant, right handed with a dominant left eye. Figured this out when he was around 5, as he was shooting both bow & BB gun by trying to turn his head so the left eye lined up the sights. We just switched him over to left handed shooting, took him a month or so to adjust and he's been fine ever since. Now at 30 years old, he's a great left handed shot with bow, rifle and shotgun...


----------



## gunattic

I shoot a rifle/shotgun left handed and am right eye dominant.. when I was very young I was able to lay my head over the stock of a rifle and use the right eye.. but as I grew this was not possible. I struggled also, to shut only my right eye without closing the left while shooting. Now, I shoot a handgun right or left eye, left handed.. but easily shoot a rifle or shotgun left handed and left eyed and I accomplished this within just a few days or a week when I was young by shooting the pellet gun with my right eye taped closed. This also somehow trained me to be able to close only the right eye. That's what worked for me (crazy, but I shoot a bow right handed)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I had the same problem when I was about 6-10 shooting archery. I shot a ton at this time, my dad was in-charge of the range! Anyways he did the eye patch thing and it seemed to work. I was shooting a recurve at the time, so it wasn't as big of a deal shooting with both eyes open, but I got it fixed. I would say depending on his age it may be tough to change though. I was really young, and just starting. If he is older I would have him switch to left handed. It really isn't that hard. I have shot both ways, you just have to remeber which eye to close and the fundamentals are the exact same! Everyone should be able to shoot rifle, shotgun, bow pistol... with both hands.

IMO I would switch him over, or at least have him try it!


----------



## bowinchester

I would say if he is young enough, switch him to a left handed bow. If hes older he can try shutting his right eye. this is what my dad has to do he has the same problem.


----------



## barebackjack

Like NDT said, if hes left eye dominant, get him trained in on left hand weapons. There are varying degrees of eye dominance. My right eye absolutely dominates over my left, other people may have more of a "shared dominance".

Its easier to train your body and hands than your eyes.


----------



## snowslayer

I have the same problem except i'm left-hand dominant but right eye dominant. I changed to a right-hand bow this year and it didn't mess me up and i'm 16. he will probably never be as accurate tring to fight it. But


----------



## ics400

I am also cross dominant. I didn't make the switch to left hand bow until I was 45. Now that I have, I would recommend that to anyone. Takes a little time to get used to, but it is much easier to train the muscles. Can't imagine shooting right handed now. There is no shortage of equipment available to the left hand shooter now.


----------



## lady_hunter75

Boy can i relate to this topic! I am right handed all the way...until i pick up a rifle or shotgun! It has been very ackward shootin right handed rifles/shotguns when u are left eye dominant! I have learned to make my first shot a darn good one  I really need to find myself a left handed rifle. 
Just recently I have had an itch to bow hunt...and my fiance is urging me on...but when I tried shooting a right handed bow...I about took out a window at Scheels LOL It was ackward at first to hold a left handed bow when I am so used to doin everything with my right hand...but after some practice, I was nailin the bullseye w/ a left handed bow. I would definately say from experience to go along with your dominant eye and learn to shoot that way. Now I'm off bow shoppin for my lefty! Its addicting and I can't wait till my first hunt!


----------



## Old Hunter

Help me understand . You are shooting a bow right handed and you are left eye dominant what difference does it make? If your using a peep site and viewing through the right eye isnt the left eye closed? If the left eye is closed it is no longer dominant.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Old Hunter said:


> Help me understand . You are shooting a bow right handed and you are left eye dominant what difference does it make? If your using a peep site and viewing through the right eye isnt the left eye closed? If the left eye is closed it is no longer dominant.


You can't change which eye is dominant. You are simply closing the dominant eye and using your undominant eye.

If you are a basketball player and your right leg is your active leg you can't change that.... however, you can still do a lay up with your left leg.

If I was in your shoes I and just getting into archery go with shooting left handed. It will be alot easier in the long run being able to hunt with instincts instead of having to have your brain over-power your body to shoot.

Instinct hunting is way easier!


----------



## lady_hunter75

Yes...I am a right handed person that is left eye dominant. Which means when I try to shoot a right handed bow or rifle right handed..my head is cocked at an odd angle..cuz I automatically try using my left eye to see thru the sights. If I shoot a rifle right handed...I always close my right eye...it's automatic for me..and If i try to use my right eye..everything is black in the scope...just can't seem to make it work.

Same with a right handed bow..I have my head cocked to try to find the target thru the peep sight w/ my left eye...makes for a darn ackward stance! lol...plus an unsafe one. So even tho I'm right handed....I shoot bow and rifle left handed so I can use my dominant eye. It has worked GREAT...and I'm doing super w/ my new bow!

People can't change what eye is their dominant one..they can only practice and learn to shoot "ok" w/ the un-dominant one..unless u r one of those lucky people that can shoot dominant with both eyes. ( I only know one person that can do that)

Maybe I'm just odd? lol


----------

